# What are the best wellies for dog walking??



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

My dogs are really 'muddy walk' kind of dogs so wellies are an essential part of my dog walking gear.
I have gone through two pairs of wellies in the last 12 months, they were Jilleon wellies and cost around £50 and were useless. 
I have a wide calf so standard wellies (even the Aigle 'wide calf' wellies won't fit if I have to tuck jeans into them)
So, I am thinking of going for some shorter length wellies this time and I'm willing to be a big spender!
I have a pair of mucker boots but they are only waterproof around the foot and not further up.
I tried some Aigle wellies with a zip at the weekend and they were SO comfy, it felt like I had my slippers on! BUT they were just too snug around the calf :-(

Recommendations please for really comfy short/extra wide calf wellies that I can walk miles in on all kinds of terrain. 

Thank you:thumbup1:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Muck boots, really comfy, get ones with a good tread eg Derwent, and the calves are neoprene and so stretch.

Had mine for 6 years and am in them every day apart from really hot weather.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm another fan of Muck-boots. I think mine are about 4 years old, maybe older, but they're never off my feet in the bad weather, and I work outside, all day, in all weathers and on all types of terrain. 

I'd certainly get another pair if anything happened to these that's for sure!:thumbup1:


----------



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

Le chameau (sp) do wide ones too. I have the aigle ones.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I do love my Joules welliebobs for walking they are so comfy. The first pair which died a slow painful death lasted 2 years, but I was disappointed that they started to split across the front after just a few months.
I recently got the new pair with fur in this time whoop whoop & hope they last longer... they now come with a 1 year guarantee.
I just went for the same type because of the comfort, nice thick sole for walking on stones/rough ground, easy to get on & off.... & of course the designs are too cute


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I like those boots Tillymint.
My feet are big and it's a devils own job to find any footwear that is both comfy and looks nice. I've given up with normal wellies as they seem to be so heavy and clumpy. I never seem to get the sizing right and because of my big feet end up with men's boots which are then too wide. I've got a pair of short boots which are ok (Mirak Crunch boots) but my feet swim in them because they are men's sizes. I've padded them out with various things so they are not too bad. However there is no arch or heel support and my back starts to ache after a while. Who would have guessed that buying a pair of boots to keep the wet out could be so flipping difficult.


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks all. I have a pair of muck boots (muckers I call them!) and a pair of wellibobs which is fine for shallow mud and puddles but the mud is so deep around where I live it's not enough!
There's one patch I walked through at the weekend that went to my calf 
So calf length at least is the only solution I think...


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Would you get better comfort/value for money from ankle height walking boots. Mine are just cheap ones but they are nearly 100% waterproof and my old traditional ones were even better. 
There also seems to be some tie up wellies which might give you a bit better calf size?


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

just bought some " muck boots" last week so far so good really comfy they were the "tack" assuming they more for horsy people going by the name but they doing the job for our walks at the min


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

i personally use water proof timberland boots. sturdy comfy and ive had them 10 years! le chameau are also good. but by far my all time want would be a pair of dubarrys. expensive but apparently so worth it. you will see alot of shooting parties wearing them


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I've got Dubarry's, I don't think they're as warm as muck boots.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

I just wear Dunlop half leg wellies, wide enough to tuck jeans into as I have large calves as well, just got a new pair of ebay as old ones have started leaking on the sole but have had them a couple of years. New ones only cost £12 75 and was free delivery they have good tread on them as well


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I've just bought these a few weeks back Clifford James Snow Boots Waterproof Fleece Black Blue Brown Size 1 - 12 BN | eBay

So far they are great :thumbup1:


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

Kanyon Yew Boots from Mole Valley Farmers, totally comfy, warm and so lush 

Yew Waterproof Country Boot from Kanyon Outdoor


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

8tansox said:


> I've got Dubarry's, I don't think they're as warm as muck boots.


Posh bird   xx


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

i would love a pair of dubarrys, but i wont be walking through muddy fields with them on haha they will be lucking if they ever get worn outside at the price of them hahaha


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Suek said:


> Kanyon Yew Boots from Mole Valley Farmers, totally comfy, warm and so lush
> 
> Yew Waterproof Country Boot from Kanyon Outdoor


I used to have Ariat Glacier boots when I had my horse. They were amazing. First pair leaked so they returned them with a brand new pair. I lost my horse, gave away my old pair and sold the new ones. Cant tell you how often I've wished I kept them.

The Yew boots look v similar. May have to take a trip to Mole Valley (birthday not far away)


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I prefer a good pair of leather walking boots (waxed for waterproofness) and walking gaiters so you can protect your trousers from the mud and get them off more easily.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Another Dubarry owner here... Don't do it! They look great, don't get me wrong but a.couple of nights ago, I slipped on a frosty path and split my knee open  My friend was wearing a £50 pair of boots and didn't struggle at all! 

My expensive Hunter Westerly Boots aren't much better


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

Bog boots here, there great and very warm


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a pair of hunters balmoral wellies and they are very comfortable and warm with a neoprene lining. Hubby has a pair too and loves his also.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've just been sent a 15% off code for all wellies on this site simply use code: WELL15 
Ranger Puddleton Ladies Wellies - Yellow Flower - Wellies & Wellington Boots
No idea what these wellies are like - but the stretchy neoprene sides look good.

I've used the site and their delivery was very quick - I got a pair of Aigle Parcours 2 Vario Wellies, so comfy and light, I would of recommended them but you said not Aigle.


----------



## knuckingfuts (Jan 11, 2014)

I have wide calves too so I have so far made do with £10 short wellies but they only last a few months at max before the heel collapses and leaks.
I really need something better - this wet weather ain't likely to dry any time soon!

Any thing higher than ankle height I so far have not found anything that fits.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

knuckingfuts said:


> I have wide calves too so I have so far made do with £10 short wellies but they only last a few months at max before the heel collapses and leaks.
> I really need something better - this wet weather ain't likely to dry any time soon!
> 
> Any thing higher than ankle height I so far have not found anything that fits.


I can reccomend Muck Boots the top is stretchy  But buy a boot jack to get them off 
Just make sure you buy a pair with a good grippy sole - I got a pair of Tack boots and they are too slippy - I've heard very good things about the Derwent boot though.
I eventually switched to Aigle as I had read loads of great reviews and that they are better for longer walks 

15% off on my previous post


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Fleur said:


> I can reccomend Muck Boots the top is stretchy  But buy a boot jack to get them off
> Just make sure you buy a pair with a good grippy sole - I got a pair of Tack boots and they are too slippy - I've heard very good things about the Derwent boot though.


If you're a size 3 they seem to be on offer here..

MuckBoot Co Derwent Wellington Boots (Unisex) - Black | Uttings.co.uk


----------



## knuckingfuts (Jan 11, 2014)

I was considering something like this:
Nevica Vail Canvas Ladies Snow Boots - Field And Trek

I just cant be bothered to order and find they dont fit - with this type of product I really need to try them on.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sack the wellies off and go for country boots (water proof, breathable, most importantly MUCH comfier to walk in than wellies)- dubarry if you can afford them although plenty of cheaper alternatives- I currently have these- love love love love them

Kanyon Ash Ladies Waterproof Country Boot Wide Calf/Leg


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Lauren5159 said:


> Another Dubarry owner here... Don't do it! They look great, don't get me wrong but a.couple of nights ago, I slipped on a frosty path and split my knee open  My friend was wearing a £50 pair of boots and didn't struggle at all!
> 
> My expensive Hunter Westerly Boots aren't much better


hope ur knee is ok lauren


----------

